# Ovarian Cyst



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

Last Sat night after intercourse I had horrible abdominal pain. It was bad enough that I considered an ambulance, but didn't call cause I was hurting too bad to put clothes on and find my phone. Sunday I was still sore. Monday (still sore) I went to my gyn. He suspected a ruptured cyst and ordered an ultrasound. Today he called and said I had a 3cm cyst on my right ovary and it's filled with debris. I want it out of my body. I am terrified to attempt intercourse again after last time. He said I can come in in 6 weeks for another ultrasound and if it hasn't resolved itself then he'll schedule surgery to remove it, which would be another 2 months out! In the meantime, I am TERRIFIED of this thing rupturing. I know ovarian cysts are commonplace, but I have never went through this, and last Sat night made a big impression on me. I also get the idea that it being debris filled is not a good thing either, though I haven't been able to find much information on it.

Can anyone tell me what the difference is between a fluid filled ovarian cyst and a debris filled one? Why is a debris filled cyst worse? What are the risks? What are the odds of it rupturing? Any info on debris filled cysts would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Madders (Jul 15, 2009)

It is most likely a dermoid cyst. It can be filled with fat, hair, bone, etc. Here's a link with some info: http://www.medterms.com/script/main/...rticlekey=2960

I recently had one removed. I have no idea how long it had been there (mine was 7 cm) but it took 3 months after finding out about it to have the surgery to remove it.


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

I had the same thing happen to me last week-right side.







I was flat on my back for 2.5 days (horrible pain)and plus I felt extremely nauseous. Have had this pain during ovulation so I knew it wasn't an appendicitus (sp?) I went to my GYN and she is sending me for an ultrasound next week. Did you feel nauseous too? She thinks I may have had a virus on top of the cyst issue. She could not feel anything during the exam. Did your Dr find anything from your exam or just the US? I started a thread too but no one responded to it.


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

I had one rupture 12 years ago and continue to have pain from it. I know what you're going through, it was awful and the pain kept getting worse until it ruptured, and as I say it continues to bother me.


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *es1967* 
I had the same thing happen to me last week-right side.







I was flat on my back for 2.5 days (horrible pain)and plus I felt extremely nauseous. Have had this pain during ovulation so I knew it wasn't an appendicitus (sp?) I went to my GYN and she is sending me for an ultrasound next week. Did you feel nauseous too? She thinks I may have had a virus on top of the cyst issue. She could not feel anything during the exam. Did your Dr find anything from your exam or just the US? I started a thread too but no one responded to it.

No nausea here. The Dr didn't find anything from the exam, it showed up on the ultrasound. Good luck to you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoalaMommy* 
I had one rupture 12 years ago and continue to have pain from it. I know what you're going through, it was awful and the pain kept getting worse until it ruptured, and as I say it continues to bother me.

Oh no! I hope it gets better and you become completely pain free. And I hope this doesn't happen to me... just another reason I want this thing out of me before it ruptures.


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

Luckily, my ultrasound was fine but I am sure I had a cyst rupture the previous week. Doctor said they can twist too. It was really bad for a few days but nothing at all after that. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *es1967* 
Luckily, my ultrasound was fine but I am sure I had a cyst rupture the previous week. Doctor said they can twist too. It was really bad for a few days but nothing at all after that. I hope you feel better soon.

I'm glad everything was fine


----------



## tylerdylan (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi. I'm an ultrasound tech and see ovarian cysts daily. Your sudden onset of pain and the description of your cyst suggests to me that you hemorrhaged into the cyst (bled into it). It is painful but not worrisome. And you WANT this cyst to rupture. Yes, it will probably hurt a bit, but surgery and recovering from that will hurt more (not to mention the risks associated with surgery). A cyst with debris is no big deal and will likely clear up on it's own. Hang in there.
If you have any other questions just PM me and I'd be happy to answer them for you.

PS did you know that when you ovulate you are rupturing a cyst (usually 2.5cmish in size)?? You've been through it many times before so don't be terrified of it. Occassionally it can be quite painful. Occassionally you don't ovulate mid cycle and the cyst gets bigger before it ruptures. Very very occassionally a cyst can lead to ovarian torsion and that is extremely painful and leads to death of the ovary if not surgically corrected within a certain time frame (12 hours or so I believe).


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

Thank-you tylerdylan for all your info. When you hemmoragge (sp?) into a cyst where does the blood go? Could this make one anemic from this experience alone? After my experience I still feel tired at times like I am anemic but my Dr's say my iron level was fine a few weeks ago so I should not be anemic. Any idea? Thanks again for all the info re this topic.


----------



## KACMcGrath (Dec 9, 2011)

I am just joining this thread, and am pretty desperate for information on this subject. My story is a long one, but to keep it short, I have an ovarian cyst the presented itself with severe pain and low grade fever last May. It wasn't until two months later that it was actually diagnosed as a debris-filled cyst (due to lack of insurance) by way of pelvic ultrasound. Everything that I've read suggests that cysts are worrisome when they don't resolve themselves in 1 to 3 months, but I've been aware of this thing for going on 7 months. It's been almost 5 months since the ultrasound that revealed it, and I know that it's still there because the pain persists, although I have no idea if the size has increased or decreased. What I'm wondering is whether or not it is common to have a cyst that lingers for so long?


----------



## zs1985 (Dec 11, 2011)

I've had a cyst on my left ovary for about 1 1/2 yrs now. It just keeps on getting bigger. My cysts measured at 4.4 cms about a week ago. My doctor recommends that I have the surgery done. Since I'm 26 I was told that I am too young to get this procedure done. I have a large cyst containing internal debris and it also has an echo. I don't understand any of this. I'm scheduled for my surgery on Dec 21st, but I am terrified and need some advice. Please help!


----------



## sah43 (Jan 23, 2012)

I can't count how many cysts I've had or how many surgeries. Had a hysterectomy at age 31 and have had severe endometriosis since then. 5 laproscopic surgeries to be exact. Have had a cyst rupture before and it put me in bed for a day with a heating pad. That was a chocolate cyst or endometrial cyst. Others that have popped have been a short sharp pain but then it was gone. The chocolate cyst kept popping then re-filling then popping again. It wasn't pleasant to say the least and went on for 5 months. I now have a complex cystic lesion on the right ovary which means a cyst with depris in it. It is 3 cm and I'm scheduled to have another ultrasound in 6 weeks. The doc says it's most likely blood in the cyst so it very well can become a chocolate cyst. Have a smaller cyst on left ovary which strange enough is where most of my pain is but I also have endometriosis on both ureters and my bladder so that can cause some pain as well. Next time he goes in the ovaries come out so I'm putting it off as long as possible. So, this is a new kind of cyst for me but if you have been diagnosed with a chocolate cyst plan on having surgery. Some just do not resolve on their own.


----------



## zs1985 (Dec 11, 2011)

I had my Laparoscopy done in Decmeber 2011. When I went for my post-op appt my doctor diagnosed me with Endometriosis. I never really knew much about all of this until it happened to me. The surgery itself went very well and they removed both cysts from my left ovary without having to remove my ovary itself. I was told that these cysts were caused from my Endometriosis and that there is a big chance that they will come back again. Meaning, I will need the surgery again. I am just hoping that I won't spend the rest of my life in hospitals having to repeat this surgery numerous times. I was also told that birth control can help to prevent the Endometriosis from forming more cysts. Also, that I need a boost of estrogen which is where the birth control comes into play. I advise everyone to try natural ways to help prevent future cysts. Our diets are VERY important. Things such as mint etc can really help add estrogen into your body. There are many sites out there that will give you a list of things you can eat/ drink to help keep your hormones at a normal level.


----------



## zs1985 (Dec 11, 2011)

If any of you would like to talk about this with someone I am willing to be there for you! Please feel free to email me anytime. My email address is [email protected]


----------



## pumpkee2 (Jul 27, 2013)

As a long time sufferer of Endometrosis it is my understanding from research over the yrs that this disease over produces estrogen on its own - taking birth control that is high in estrogen is counter productive.


----------



## emmers (Feb 9, 2014)

i'm 18 and when i was 13 i found out that i had an ovarian cyst that had ruptured. and when i was 15, i had another cyst that was 6cm X 3cm X 7cm and i had to have surgery to remove it. following the surgery, i would still get cysts and they would all rupture. at the age of 17, i found out i had yet another cyst very large in size. it has not ruptured nor have i had surgery to remove it. i haven't had my period since september 7, 2013 and today is february 9, 2014. this cyst i have has a lot of debris. i have never had a cyst with debris so it's kind of worrisome. i do have an appointment with GYNO on the 11th. but what could a debris filled cyst mean? and could this be the reason of why i haven't had my period? it is very painful especially when i do heavy exercise.


----------

